# The shoutbox



## p1ngpong (Sep 15, 2013)

Due to a growing culture of thinking the rules do not apply to them by the users of the shoutbox access to the shoutbox has been disabled for all members until further notice. This decision is mine and not up for discussion.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 15, 2013)

All right guys the shoutbox has been restored. I would have never actually taken it down permanently of course, I enjoy using the shoutbox just as much as anyone. I was just making a point that a substantial group of shoutbox users really need to check back into reality, re-read the rules and stop acting like complete imbeciles.

You

have

been

warned!

My apologies to the innocent users of the shoutbox who were inconvenienced. Hopefully this will result in an overall better shoutbox experience for everyone in the future. And hey, a little bit of unexpected drama keeps this place fresh, you will realize that next boring weekend.

THANKS TEMP!


----------



## signz (Sep 15, 2013)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WHY WOULD YOU BRING IT BACK? D:
Here I was, hoping it'll be gone forever.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 15, 2013)

i was thinking of at least 1 more day before it was restored.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

I never lost it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 15, 2013)

Question.

Is it possible to add some sort of report button for the shoutbox itself? For instance, at this current moment in time a certain member is acting like a stupid twat, continually talking about touchy subjects in the shoutbox, and there isn't much of a way to report it. Instead of waiting for a moderator to pop in/PMing a staff member, could we just add a link or something in the corner that...I dunno, sends an alert or something of the like to the staff when someone is breaking the rules?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

The p1ng giveth and the p1ng taketh away, then giveth back within a day.


----------



## evandixon (Sep 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Question.
> 
> Is it possible to add some sort of report button for the shoutbox itself? For instance, at this current moment in time a certain member is acting like a stupid twat, continually talking about touchy subjects in the shoutbox, and there isn't much of a way to report it. Instead of waiting for a moderator to pop in/PMing a staff member, could we just add a link or something in the corner that...I dunno, sends an alert or something of the like to the staff when someone is breaking the rules?


Have it record a log of the previous 10 or so messages maybe, so a moderator doesn't have to be online at the time in order to warn/infract.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 16, 2013)

Gr8! Gud 2 C dis!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Have it record a log of the previous 10 or so messages maybe, so a moderator doesn't have to be online at the time in order to warn/infract.


Screen cap it and send it to a mod who will do something about it.


----------

